# breeder in Ontario



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We had a hard time finding a breeder in Ontario. If we did come across one they were charging like $700-$900


----------



## Kindell (Feb 7, 2006)

I am not sure of breeders REALLY close to Guelph. Although Maple's breeder is located in Napanee ( I guess that's about 2-3 hrs from you ) and she currently has a couple of puppies available ( She did when I spoke with her last week ). If that would be of interest to you, let me know and I will forward you her email address & website. 
I can tell you from our experience with her and her dogs - they are fantastic. My girl is beautiful in every aspect... calm, loving, good health, nice coat... EVERYTHING! I have remained quite close with our breeder... and we correspond regularly. 
Let me know if you're interested! Good luck with your searches!


----------



## geonova (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not sure how close Cambridge is to Guelph, but my father in law got their golden from a man named Doug Windsor there. He was really good with him and their dog is absolutely gorgeous. I don't know about the prices of their dogs, but he's very healthy! 

Butterblac Perm Reg'd, Doug Windsor & Wendy Schira. Home-raised puppies in a range of colours. RR 32, Cambridge, ON N3H 4R7. (519-653-8978; e-mail: [email protected]).
http://www.dogsincanada.com/breeds/showcase/21604.html


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Now I'm excited!!!!! I'm going to visit Doug Windsor at the end of November to meet him and his dog, Iris. He does seem like a wonderful man. His email was very, very nice. 

I believe he said his dogs are $900+pst.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I got Tucker from a breeder in Brampton for $575 including taxes and all her dogs are certified with the Univeristy of Guelph so I'm guessing she is near Guelph ??? She runs Tomiskaway's Kennels and has been for 30 years.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The Butterblac dogs are wonderful, and I love to see them in pedigrees when I am looking at dogs! The health and longevity in that line is a huge plus.

One of my friends has a stud dog that goes back to Butterblac, and I think that Tweet is just wonderful.

Linda
Tahnee GR


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

You know of Butterblac Linda?

Sounds like I should definitely be seriously considering him!


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Geonova.. I think your talking about this breeder..Small world but he was one of the ones we called.. I believe they were 900.00 for male and 1200 females... Don't quote me but I'm pretty sure that's what he said.

BUTTERBLAC RETRIEVERS


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

wow this thread was started in 2005... lol

My breeder is in Brampton, her dogs were certified at the University of Guelph 

I'm happy with Tucker, her pups are all beautiful  lol

Then again I'm a sucker for blondes.


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

*Lol..*

We ended up getting Hunter from a guy by the name of..

AL BAIN.. His number is 1-705-632-1187...

He's been breeding for 40 yrs from what he told us. Hunter came with a 4 yr guarantee which he says he's the only one in all of Canada that gives 4 yrs.. I believe that because we did look and most only come with a 2 yr... 

Anyways you can call him if you want, Hunter was seen by the vet today and he said he's on the right path to a healthy life.. His words not mine.. Plus he /staff also commented on how calm and quite he is. So I honestly think we got a good dog from him. 


If you stay around here on the forum you'll be able to see his progress. I love taking pictures of them. 

Btw.. Al buys all this dogs from the states.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This person only posted once...back in 2005..I'm sure they've found a dog by now lol


----------



## goldenlovers (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah maybe , but then again always new people coming to the site. If anyone does a search on ontario breeders it will come up.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

goldenlovers said:


> Geonova.. I think your talking about this breeder..Small world but he was one of the ones we called.. I believe they were 900.00 for male and 1200 females... Don't quote me but I'm pretty sure that's what he said.
> 
> BUTTERBLAC RETRIEVERS



In the end, we decided not to go with them. The timing of their litter just wasn't right for us. He told me $900 for both males and females. They also have flat-coats... maybe it's $1200 for flat coats. He was also using an 8 year old female for his upcoming litter... I found that a little odd.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Booker came from GreyLaur Breeders in Orillia.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Heres a site, that might be useful in finding a GR Breeder in Ontario

Golden Retriever Breeders - Canada's Guide to Dogs
(I used this one to find London's breeder )

Canuck Dogs: Ontario Breeders

Canadian Golden Retrievers


----------



## GoldenFrost (May 27, 2005)

jojok said:


> does anyone know of a good breeder in Ontario for either a golden


Try Golden Luv in Woodstock On. That is where my Larz comes from
HOME
Or go to my web site and click on
Ontario Breeders


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I looked through all of the breeders for Goldens under Canuck Dogs: Ontario Breeder Listings and glad we choose a breeder in Michigan


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

this is a terrific thread! We are considering getting Geddy a little sister or brother next spring (once she's 18 months +), and we are not adverse to travelling a bit for the right breeder/dog.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Booker said:


> Booker came from GreyLaur Breeders in Orillia.



Oh this makes me so happy! I recently sent in a deposit for a puppy from them. He doesn't come home till around May 1st though. Can you tell me about your experiences with the Kennel/breeder and what your puppy was like when you got him? I tried to PM to ask but apparently thats not allowed yet (I just joined today lol)


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi! and welcome!!  I'm not sure how many responses you'll get as *booker* hasn't been online in almost 3 years. 

I don't think that we have any active members with a Greylaur pup.

Puppies are so exciting! I hope that you will take lots of pictures and that you share them all with us on here!!

How far up in Northern Ontario are you?


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Well thats a little disappointing but it makes me happy that I know there are happy Greylaur Kennel owners  

I live just outside of North Bay, originally I'm from the GTA though, I told my mom this is as far north as I'm willing to go since the winters are freezing! lol 

Taking pictures wont be a problem, I'm actually looking into getting a larger memory card for my camera for just that purpose lol In the meantime I'm researching, reading and puppy proofing my home. 
I can't wait till he comes home :--big_grin:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

GoldenSummer said:


> Well thats a little disappointing but it makes me happy that I know there are happy Greylaur Kennel owners
> 
> I live just outside of North Bay, originally I'm from the GTA though, I told my mom this is as far north as I'm willing to go since the winters are freezing! lol
> 
> ...


lol! Are you anywhere near Field/Sturgeon Falls?! 

April is going to be a LONNNNNNG month while you wait for him to come home! I can't wait to meet him


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm about an hour away or so from Sturgeon Falls I think. I've only been there once or twice. Its been a long week and hasn't even been a full week yet so April is going to be really rough/long. But I'm putting my time to good use, I'm researching, reading, puppy-proofing and trying to figure out what training I should start with. I'm really excited and I wish I could cuddle him but hes not even 3 weeks old yet, and is probably located closer to you then me so not exactly an option lol Finding this website I think was definitely a good thing! still trying to figure out how to navigate it though


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

GoldenSummer said:


> I'm about an hour away or so from Sturgeon Falls I think. I've only been there once or twice. Its been a long week and hasn't even been a full week yet so April is going to be really rough/long. But I'm putting my time to good use, I'm researching, reading, puppy-proofing and trying to figure out what training I should start with. I'm really excited and I wish I could cuddle him but hes not even 3 weeks old yet, and is probably located closer to you then me so not exactly an option lol Finding this website I think was definitely a good thing! still trying to figure out how to navigate it though


This site will definitely be a life-saver once you bring home your pup, and in the meantime you'll find a ton of great reading and helpful tips on here! Make sure you post pictures of your pup when you get some!


----------



## wardandr (Apr 16, 2010)

goldenlovers said:


> We ended up getting Hunter from a guy by the name of..
> 
> AL BAIN.. His number is 1-705-632-1187...
> 
> ...


Al Bain was our dog breeder for my dog Emma. Her dad's name was Ryder. He breeds super smart,super loving, super amazing dogs! We had her for 9 amazing years and had to unfortunately put her down yesterday.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

wardandr said:


> Al Bain was our dog breeder for my dog Emma. Her dad's name was Ryder. He breeds super smart,super loving, super amazing dogs! We had her for 9 amazing years and had to unfortunately put her down yesterday.


I'm so sorry to hear about Emma.
Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family at this difficult time.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Emma!!!


----------



## zach_1989_rogers (Aug 3, 2010)

I am looking at getting a golden retriever from Al Bain. i went to look at the dogs yesterday and i am very excited to finally receive Bailey in Aug, however i was a little uneasy about his dogs not being registered and he also said that they were used for seeing eye dogs for saint johns ambulance. when i looked at the mother she was very much hairless and it looked as if she was mixed between golden and lab. obviously puppies dont show much till they are older. i looked up goldens loosing fur after birth and apparently it is a common thing. im still uneasy and it would set my mind at easy if i could hear more from someone who has worked with al before. How is Hunter doing? could i possible see recent pics and has the vet said anything about the breed. im nervous as to why there not registered and if im actually getting a pure breed golden. You can call me at 613 4498776 or email me at [email protected], thanks again 
Sincerely 
Zach Rogers


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont know about that breeder, but if your looking for a REALLY goood breeder, there is Arcane (a member on this forum) who is in Napanee, and/or Ambertru(where i got my boy) Just south of pembrooke.. a bit of a drive for you, but worth it! Im sure other memebers will give you great advice as well.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

zach,

Read up on here on looking for a good breeder - there are health clearances that should be done before the parents are bred. I wouldn't get an unregistered dog, unless it was a rescue. Certainly would not pay for one! There are too many health issues in goldens to simply buy a pup without them.

Lana


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ditto what others said. Both arcane and Ambertru produce some beautiful pups - there are actually quite a few members on this board who have some of their pups. If they are too far for you I would contact them anyway to see if they have any recommendations for breeders in your area.


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.goldnotesgoldens.com/ 
Here is a link to a breeder close to Barrie, I don't know if anyone is looking for a breeder just thought i'd put it out there


----------



## zach_1989_rogers (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
thanks for the responses. napanee is only about 20 minutes from me soo not to bad, i may look into that, thanks . If anyone else is interested i did some digging on this breeder named Al Bain and i got some hits and some facebook friends that have sent me pictures and given very good references. one of them even saying that she has bought 3 dogs from Al, all being males in which she is now breeding. she states that she has more friends that im now contacting, that also have bought dogs from Al. according to her, all of her dogs have clean bills of health and are very calm and behaved. according to her when she bought the dogs she too was worried. she says that all of the parents are registered but he is refusing to register the pups. strikes me as odd but would registering the pups cost money? because he is only charging me 430 for the pup so im wondering if he is not registering them to lower the price. that includes all first shots and deworming with a 6 year warrenty on health issues and hips. i was more looking for proof of a pure bred as im a strong believer that pure goldens have the best temperment of any dog, not so much as to having a piece of paper. 

still lots of thinking to do but i really appreciate all the help and advise. 
Regards


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So this woman is breeding 3 unregistered males? Doesn't sound too good to me.

Did she define clean bill of health? Breeding dogs should have hips and elbows cleared by OFA or OVC (Canada), eyes cleared annually by a veterinary opthamologist and hearts cleared at least once by a veterinary cardiologist. In addition, dogs should be free of allergies and seizures.

Check out the warranty-exactly what does it say? Do you have to return the original pup?

Honestly, this guy does not sound at all like anyone I would recommend.


----------



## zach_1989_rogers (Aug 3, 2010)

*good thing*

. Im more interested in the goldens due to there kind nature. its expected to make a behaved and friendly addition to the family, not win me medals.


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

I was reading somewhere that it is illegal to sell pure breed pups in Ontario without registering them.

http://www.angelfire.com/ny/curlycoat/Canpage.html I think this is the page that I had found it on... 
but this one is the Canadian Justice Department. 
http://laws.justice.gc.ca/eng/A-11.2/page-8.html#anchorbo-ga:s_30


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

acupofteha said:


> I was reading somewhere that it is illegal to sell pure breed pups in Ontario without registering them.
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ny/curlycoat/Canpage.html I think this is the page that I had found it on...
> but this one is the Canadian Justice Department.
> http://laws.justice.gc.ca/eng/A-11.2/page-8.html#anchorbo-ga:s_30


Correct--it is illegal anywhere in Canada to sell as purebred a dog that does not have registration papers, or is not eligible for registration. It is governed by the Animal Pedigree Act which is federal legislation. This act also makes it illegal to sell a pup for one price with the registration papers and another price without. So if this Bain guy is saying the dogs are "purebred" and not registering them he is breaking the law. 

It is not that expensive to register a litter. So I would suspect they CANNOT be registered, likely because he is either breeding unregistered dogs, or breeding dogs that are on non-breeding registrations. Sounds like a situation I would not be buying from.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

zach_1989_rogers said:


> . Im more interested in the goldens due to there kind nature. its expected to make a behaved and friendly addition to the family, not win me medals.


Temperament is something that all reputable breeders take into consideration for all dogs in their breeding program. 

Are you interested in bringing home a healthy dog too? Clearances on hips, eyes, elbows, heart and often thyroid are just the minimum that most breeders screen for prior to breeding their dogs. Conformation isn't just about the pretty face on a dog... it's to assess the dog's bone structure and movement to ensure that the dog is within the breed standard - to make sure it's "built properly", which plays a part in the dogs' health. I do hope that you take these kinds of things into considerations in your search.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just wanted to post the information about my breeder I got Tyson from. They don't have a website or do much with computers but the breeder has her dogs fully checked over before allowing them into her breeding program and her Golden family trees got back 8 generations (farther then mine! lol) all of which have been her dogs (since she has been doing this a long time) and all of which have clearances. The pups are micro-chipped and come with 6 weeks puppy insurance as well as health certificate. Since I highly doubt she's on here I thought I would post her information for her. My Tyson is just the best and my whole world! So I figured it would be nice for other Ontario'ers looking for breeders/darker colouring to be able to find it  

Greylaur Goldens -705-327-7298 - Orillia, Ontario.


----------



## thomela (Jun 6, 2011)

We got our golden from Al Bain. Our female is so amazingly smart and has such a sweet and fun temperment. We owned a dog before her that came from the Humane Society so it is not as if we never owned a dog before. All we wanted was a good natured and healthy Golden...it did not matter to us if we did not get papers. I never knew I could love a dog so much. I would go back to Al Bain for another dog in a heartbeat.


----------



## BellasMommy (Jan 18, 2009)

*GoldnLuv*

I cannot say enough about GoldnLuv in Woodstock. Our 2nd Golden retriever, Bella comes from there and she's turned in to one fantastic adult dog. She has the best temperament and you can do anything to her. She's been awesome with our new border collie pup (who is 1 years old now). Just an amazing dog!


----------



## Lucas07 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm trying to get the word out about Al Bain the breeder he is not good either is his dogs. I know of 5 people that bought a puppy from him they are aggressive dogs that bite and attack. Also the 6 year guaranteed that he gives is a joke. Someone I know her dog had something with her hips he said bring the dog to me I will shot it and you can have a new puppy doesn't sound like a good breeder to me. He is also on kijiji selling his pups all year around we think he is inbreeding cause the dogs are not normal. Please think before seeing Al Bain


----------



## Lucas07 (Oct 18, 2013)

wardandr said:


> Al Bain was our dog breeder for my dog Emma. Her dad's name was Ryder. He breeds super smart,super loving, super amazing dogs! We had her for 9 amazing years and had to unfortunately put her down yesterday.


 Al bain inbreeds his dogs and he tells everyone his dogs are for the seeing eye he's a liar lets get this guy out of business fast.


----------



## Lucas07 (Oct 18, 2013)

wardandr said:


> Al Bain was our dog breeder for my dog Emma. Her dad's name was Ryder. He breeds super smart,super loving, super amazing dogs! We had her for 9 amazing years and had to unfortunately put her down yesterday.





goldenlovers said:


> We ended up getting Hunter from a guy by the name of..
> 
> AL BAIN.. His number is 1-705-632-1187...
> 
> ...


Al Bain inbreeds his dogs and is not a good breeder i'm trying to get the word out so people don't get his dogs.


----------



## carlyanne (Jun 2, 2014)

I have nothing but the utmost respect for Allen Bain (Al Bain) and his golden retrievers. My experience has been nothing short of amazing. I have a beautiful, smart and hard working golden retriever. He would not let us touch the puppies when we went to view them so we could not contaminate them. He gave us references from other owners. We got info on training, background on the history and his dogs.

No he is not a registered breeder. He is a farmer who has bred Golden's for 40 years. He is not a puppy mill, the parents are healthy and lovely - though again we were not allowed close to the mother or to touch her to avoid contamination.

If you're looking for a quality Golden at a decent price AND can commit to the proper training & excercise required for a large, active working dog breed, then go out to meet him and see the puppies.


----------



## Kateyo (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey Carly what would you know you look like a fat ***** anyways


----------

